# RN Number and Information to keep



## paulo (Dec 13, 2006)

If I had an RN Number,

What information do I still have to put on my label, and what type of information do I need to keep on file concerning the items I am printing on?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Check the FAQ for this forum for labeling requirements: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-tag-relabeling-finishing/t20405.html

It will lead you to threads that explain it in detail.


----------

